# Y JASSI Failed?



## jassi (Oct 1, 2004)

Oh menu dekhi jaandi c, main ohnu vekhi jaanda c 
Oh menu dekhi jaandi c, main ohnu vekhi jaanda c 
Na paper mainu aanda c, na paper ohnu aanda c


----------



## Sikh News Reporter (Oct 1, 2004)

vah! vah!! bhut achae !!


----------



## Arvind (Oct 1, 2004)

ha ha... jassi, keep them coming. and welcome to the forum veer


----------



## etinder (Oct 1, 2004)

good work jassi!


----------

